
Building on Puppeteer: Finding a Way Beyond PhantomJS - SmithKevin
https://www.quantcast.com/blog/building-on-puppeteer-finding-a-way-beyond-phantomjs/
======
SmithKevin
Author here. Wrote a blog post about moving away from PhantomJS and onto
Puppeteer. If you have any questions let me know.

